# Ipod formaté sur PC ... Comment le restaurer ?



## IMMiRageS (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je vous explique ma situation qui n'a tjrs pas trouvé de solution:
"J'ai eu rapidement besoins de transférer des donner depuis un pc et je n'avais que mon Ipod à proximité. Sans réfléchir bien entendu je le branche et le pc ne le reconnais pas. Je me dis normal c'est un pc et je clique sur Ok (soit formater). Je transfert les dossiers .. bref c'est devenue une clé usb."

Du coup, mon Ipod est dénudé d'équivalent "Autorun" qui lui permet d'être reconnu par itunes ou par mon mac.

Je n'ai pas trouvé à ce jour sur le net de fichiers zip a extraire et à mettre sur mon ipod pour restaurer sa reconnaissance par itunes et autres.

J'espère que j'ai réussi à être assez clair pour présenter mon cas.
Merci à vous d'avance pour vos lumières !
Bien cordialement,
Bonne semaine


----------



## FrenchKiss (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

je pense que tu ferais mieux de préciser quel est le modèle exact d'iPod que tu possèdes.
Ca aidera à te fournir une réponse plus précise.
En attendant, fais une recherche google sur le DFU mode.
Si c'est un iPod Touche, ça doit marcher avec la même manip' que l'iPhone ...


----------



## fanougym (6 Novembre 2012)

Salut, 

comme ça ?


----------



## IMMiRageS (6 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ce lien... il m'avait échappé.

Il s'agit d'un Apple iPod nano 4 Go.
Je vous tiens au courant thanks you !


----------



## Vip3r (15 Décembre 2012)

T'as essayé de restaurer l'ipod sous Windows via Itunes?
Mon ipod 5G était formaté PC et j'ai été obliger de le restaurer pour qu'il fonctionne sous MAC sinon il faisait carrément planter l'ordi.


----------



## master-pc47 (15 Décembre 2012)

Retour SAV 
mon Ipod touch est partit en SAV est 2 jours après Nikel ,Nettoyé,restaurer,ecran tout nettoyer ,mit dans un sachet plastique a bulle et tout sa pour 0 

Elle est pas belle la vie Apple


----------

